# China Glaze Haul & Stash



## trincess (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi guys, remember my last China Glaze Haul? Well, another batch has arrived, this time from Head2Toebeauty. I've taken pictures of my stash, and you can see the polishes from the haul whose names I wrote in *pink*.



























Remember, the colors you see might not be accurate because of my camera and weird light. I suggest you to check out the *nailgal* site before buying any nailpolish online =)

I'm going to get 11 more including *emerald sparkle* and *for audrey*, and that's all! =D


----------



## n_c (Apr 20, 2009)

Niiice!


----------



## TamiChoi (Apr 20, 2009)

nice haul! love china glaze


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 20, 2009)

amazing haul!! i love china glaze!


----------



## bis (Apr 20, 2009)

Woah, nice haul. Tantalize Me looks like a duo-chrome?


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 20, 2009)

I was just about to say "wheres for audrey? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " but then I saw that you're getting it! yayy!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm jealous.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 20, 2009)

WOW!!!! I've been dying to try some China Glaze nail polishes for awhile!! I now want to go to Sally's and get a bunch of them!!!


----------



## trincess (Apr 20, 2009)

thank you so much guys =) <3
tantalize me is a lilac-blue duochrome indeed, and it was the only one I couldn't find a swatch anywhere - and the only one I don't like yet. It looks so weird on my nails, but maybe I'll get used to it...


----------



## bis (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I was just about to say "wheres for audrey? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " but then I saw that you're getting it! yayy!_

 
Is For Audrey so special?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trincess* 

 
_thank you so much guys =) <3
tantalize me is a lilac-blue duochrome indeed, and it was the only one I couldn't find a swatch anywhere - and the only one I don't like yet. It looks so weird on my nails, but maybe I'll get used to it..._

 
Oh, I think I know what you mean. I have what you describe with Varicose Violet from MAC.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow fantastic haul and stash! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Is For Audrey so special?_

 





 Uhm.. yes!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome haul! Doesn't head2toebeauty allow you to check the shipping cost until after you've given all your billing details ??!!


----------



## trincess (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Awesome haul! Doesn't head2toebeauty allow you to check the shipping cost until after you've given all your billing details ??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they send you an e-mail, and you have to reply to confirm =)



*bis*, varicose violet is so much better, let me tell you that =)
and for audrey is even in my dreams sometimes. I've ordered it via first class mail, but I think it got lost, so I'm going to order it via priority mail international when I have money, along with emerald sparkle and shower together =)

*thank you so much everyone!** <3*


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 21, 2009)

^^ I'll try then ... Am very insecure about the shipping costs though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 21, 2009)

nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you have a good China Glaze stash. Mine used to be all OPI but my ChG collection is slowly growing now


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ooh, I love Frostbite! I think that's on my list


----------



## driz69 (Apr 23, 2009)

nice stash


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice Haul!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome Haul, I am jealous. I want to try China Glaze, as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Güle Güle kullan


----------



## trincess (Apr 23, 2009)

thank you guys! frostbite literally bites my eyes, such a vibrant and amazing color =)

tesekkur ederim yagmur =) cok zahmetlerle getirttim ama degdi...


----------

